# BAPTISM OF FIRE by Frank Collins



## StevenPeece (20 Jan 2007)

I'm currently reading a book called Baptism Of Fire by Frank Collins.  Its about a british army guy who joins the SAS.  He takes part in the Iranian Embasy Seige in 1981 as well as service in Northern Ireland and a host of other hotspots around the globe.  After his military service he is ordained as a priest.  I've still got a way to go yet.

My interest in this book is down to a former top Royal Marine sniper who also joined the SAS and served with this guy.  Sadly, some time after working as a priest Frank took his own life.  That peice isn't in his book but it did happen after he wrote it.

Regards

Steve


----------

